# VA Pet Resort Loses Dog, Later Found Dead



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

For anyone in VA who might be considering boarding your pets, pls read

From: [email protected]

Please please pass along this sad warning to fellow dog owners...Be careful
who you trust to care for your precious animals.
Last weekend (April 10th, 2009), we were going out of town to visit family
for Easter so I arranged for my 2 dogs to stay at the posh Dude Ranch Pet
Resort in Glen Allen, VA. They offer a dog pick-up service so they arrived
to pick up my 2 dogs but they only brought one dog cage. We put one dog in
the cage in the back seat of the Scion, and the other in the back. About
15 minutes after the kennel drove away with our pets, I got a phone call
that made me feel sick- the owner said my dog Zeus somehow opened the back
window and jumped out- he was missing and probably hurt. We cancelled our
vacation and frantically raced to the road where they said they lost him.
The kennel employee driving didn't know where lost him (which makes us very
mad), so we didn't know where to look. We looked through fields, woods,
yards and still could not find him by 10pm. We went home and made lost dog
signs on posts and made a ton of flyers. At sunrise, we went back out to
look optimistically, but were terrified at the thought that he was hurt and
alone in the woods. We knew we might never find him. After filling
mailboxes with lost dog flyers and putting signs on the side of the road,
we still couldn't find him. We asked a pack of bikers if they had seen a
lost dog running around but they all said no. Slowly, one biker pedaled
back and told us that he had seen our dog, about a half mile up the road in
a ditch. We burst into tears and walked that dreadful half mile only to
see that it was our sweet Zeus. We collapsed on the side of the road when
we saw him- he was twisted and broken and dead. He had never even been
hurt before so it was just so shocking to see him dead and unmoving. We
are so sad about his death, and we are very angry a t the Dude Ranch Pet
Resort. I believe the driver did not latch the back door so it flew open
and my dog fell out to his early death, but they told us that he opened the
window himself. In any case, it should never have happened and we are
crushed and so sad and we just wish we could have Zeus back. I will never
use the Dude Ranch Pet Resort again. I'll be on Channel 6 WTVR at 5pm and
6pm talking about it. The reporter talked to the kennel manager who said
that Zeus' death isn't newsworthy, that dogs die all the time and that no
one cares about this. We are very upset...
Sad regards,
Sarah Cole

Rest in peace, Zeus.
2002-2009


below:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not newsworthy? Dogs die all the time? No one cares?

I think this place might want to close up and before they have to file bankruptcy. 

How sad for Zeus's family.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

That is sad. How terrible. I never allow anyone to transport my dogs, just for this reason. RIP Zeus.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

One other question, did he get killed jumping overboard, or did he make it out, and get hit by another vehicle?


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Poor dog.







I can't imagine finding my dog like that.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is horrifying! 

Here is the news story: http://www.wtvr.com/Global/story.asp?S=10199575


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

I so sorry for your loss, use Craigs list and other forums to get your word out,as that is the most you can do now. I think I would make a big sign and walk back and forth on the public street,business will soon stop for them ,as well as get the news out a second time. report to the Better Business and sue in civil court for destruction of property at very least they will find out what is news worthy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How horrible. This is why I don't like to leave my dogs with anyone for any reason. I would want to hurt the guy that said it wasn't newsworthy and nobody cares and that dogs die all the time. 

Maybe it is a PETA affiliated resort and they are taking care of the pet problem one animal at a time. 

Why do people that care nothing about pets/animals work at such a job? 

Ok, that was a gut reaction. Maybe I will start thinking soon. A pet resort run by an ogre. unbelieveable. I wonder how common this type of story is.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaver The reporter talked to the kennel manager who said
> that Zeus' death isn't newsworthy, that dogs die all the time and that no
> one cares about this. We are very upset...
> Sad regards,
> ...


My heart breaks for you and your family; it is terrible to lose our beloved pets at any time but due to someone else's lack of care is appalling. The insensitivity of their response leaves me angry and speechless!









RIP Zeus


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Nobody should have to go through a situation like this, especially when it should have been prevented on their part.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Folks, this is a forward. The person who lost their dog did not post the info.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Aren;t these places required to have liability insurance? I told the owners to sue the B______DS!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What's the point of suing? It won't get them their dog back.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWhat's the point of suing? It won't get them their dog back.


This is a tragedy. Nothing will every bring their poor dog back. Suing might be the only way for the owner to feel as though they can make sure that something like this will never happen again; by hitting them where it'll hurt the most: their wallet. If it will bring the family some comfort than who are we to say that it shouldn't be done. I hope they can find what they're looking for...


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

If the dog wouldve been secure in a cage, it wouldnt have happened, how did he manage to put the window down???? 
this is awful


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this! I would assume these companies would have insurance and if the dog jumped or fell from the car, wouldn't that be considered an auto accident, so at least "property loss" at a minimum should be covered? Of course, money doesn't bring your loved ones back.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Not news worthy......... not acceptable excuse. How awful for this poor Zeus who was in the eyes of the kennel "just a dog". 

So sorry for thier loss. I too would be devastated.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SashmomIf the dog wouldve been secure in a cage, it wouldnt have happened, how did he manage to put the window down????
> this is awful


Most vehicles have child proof windows ... if electric *can only assume they were electric since I've never seen my dogs use a manual window controller* I wonder in this situation why wouldn't the child proof locks be on?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The lack of concern, caring by the "resort" requires something to be done. Sueing would make them care about killing these people's dogs. 

It is too **** bad that you should have to hire a private detective to dig up the dirt on any organization that you may want to do business with. It would be nice to be able to check out these companies on line, where a listing of complaints would be made available to would-be consumers. 

I could go to a kennel and interview the proprietor but I do not have the first idea how to figure out if they have injured or killed dogs in their custody.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzerIt is too **** bad that you should have to hire a private detective to dig up the dirt on any organization that you may want to do business with. It would be nice to be able to check out these companies on line, where a listing of complaints would be made available to would-be consumers.
> 
> I could go to a kennel and interview the proprietor but I do not have the first idea how to figure out if they have injured or killed dogs in their custody.


Good point. I feel like people always learn too late simply because they had no way of ever knowing! I guess I just don't understand why someone would go into the animal business if they didn't really LOVE animals.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I guess I just don't understand why someone would go into the animal business if they didn't really LOVE animals.


$

Pets are a multibillion dollar a year industry. And, of course, the more corners you cut, the greater your profit margin.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

killing off your clientelle, might not work in your favor though.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Look at the news article - they say they will prevent this from happening again by using GPS collars.... How about crating or seatbelting the dogs? How about truly being set up to transport dogs if you are going to do it as a business?


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I find it really disturbing that the driver couldn't tell them where along the route the dog got out....so what, a dog jumps out of a window or falls out of a door that wasn't closed properly and you don't notice??? 

Wouldn't you know EXACTLY where and when a dog jumped or fell out of your car?? That is really fishy to me!

Wouldn't you immediately slam on brakes and look for the dog, call your boss, call the owners something meanwhile staying on the side of the road looking for the dog? Or was the dog left unattended in a parking lot and jumped out???


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

And wouldn't anyone, especially someone in the pet transport/kennel business, have their windows locked if a dog was not being transported in a kennel?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

From the news article:

"They say this is the first incident and they hope to keep it from happening again with the use of GPS collars."

How is using "GPS collars" going to prevent a dog from getting OUT of a moving vehicle?

How about, "They hope to keep it from happening again by using child locks and make sure each dog has its own crate secured in the transport vehicle"?


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's a terrible tragedy that should never have happened. I'd seek the advice of an attorney if I were you.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AvamomI find it really disturbing that the driver couldn't tell them where along the route the dog got out....so what, a dog jumps out of a window or falls out of a door that wasn't closed properly and you don't notice???
> 
> Wouldn't you know EXACTLY where and when a dog jumped or fell out of your car?? That is really fishy to me!
> 
> Wouldn't you immediately slam on brakes and look for the dog, call your boss, call the owners something meanwhile staying on the side of the road looking for the dog? Or was the dog left unattended in a parking lot and jumped out???


I think you're right! How could they miss this very big dog jumping out of the car?? There is much more to this story I bet.

I work for a kennel facility, and I can tell you we've had some great assistants, and some horrible ones--and I was glad to let them go. This is usually a minimum wage job to start off, and many who apply for the job are entry-level fast food caliber at best. The people we keep on are those who realize every dog is a much-loved family member, and deserve to be treated that way.

Whoever was picking up these dogs should never have had that responsibility.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AvamomI find it really disturbing that the driver couldn't tell them where along the route the dog got out....so what, a dog jumps out of a window or falls out of a door that wasn't closed properly and you don't notice???
> 
> Wouldn't you know EXACTLY where and when a dog jumped or fell out of your car?? That is really fishy to me!
> 
> Wouldn't you immediately slam on brakes and look for the dog, call your boss, call the owners something meanwhile staying on the side of the road looking for the dog? Or was the dog left unattended in a parking lot and jumped out???


you bring up some very good questions.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWhat's the point of suing? It won't get them their dog back.


My four year old daughter died as a result of a doctor's negligence; we sued to not only be compensated for the loss of my husband's income (self employed real estate developer) and fees incurred for lengthy therapy (one is not even close to functioning for the first 1-2 year afterwards) but to send a message to the doctor and the hospital that what he did was wrong and needs to be changed for children he treats in the future and also to alert other parents whose child is being treated by this doctor.

In the case of a pet resort, I would think they are required by law to have liability insurance so you sue in order to affect a change. Maybe their insurance carrier will drop them after a verdict against them, or they won;t be able to afford the higher insurance rates, so they might have to close their business. Maybe their license will be revoked. The media attention this will draw might be enough to seriously decrease their business with the end result being that they close. Why do you think that people that have their loved ones die in tragic circumstances become crusaders to get laws changed/enacted, write books, lobby state/gov't agencies for different things? It is because they do not want that death to be in vain, they want something good to come out of it and if no one ever spoke up, then the same tragedies and injustices would continue to occur.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Kudos.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss! I learned a while ago to read all the fine print, or rather, look into it more clearly and that all facilities have different rules for losses...I wish I knew earlier though...a boarder I used once here "lost" my cat...I was just in total shock, especially with DOUBLE doors..BOTH sets had to have been left unlocked. Anyways..not to go on about my situation, but when I heard yours I just hope you get an attorney, you fight, and you win. There is no excuse for these things happening. We should be able to trust boarders with our hearts and souls. Coincidentally, she told me it was the first incident also..later I found out different.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I boarded Ozzy here over Thanksgiving and they were great. I also get a great price on my Timberwolf from them. Never had any problems and I believe they are the best kennel in Richmond.

That said, I am absolutely speechless by their response.


----------

